# RO/DI unit feed back



## itsmesiva

Looking to buy a RO/Di unit. Has anyone used SpectraPure® Maxpure 90 GPD RO/DI System ? Its going under $200 at marine depot. It would be nice to know about water rejection ratio. Or any other unit better to consider. I am looking to have around 90GPD...should be ample for my 90G tank . Appreicate your feed back and thank for the inputs in advance!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Great unit. we have them at $219. would save you on shipping and any brokerage/duties you may have to pay.


----------



## sig

]Unit does not really matter. Membranes do. Just my opinion.
Why are you going to order in MarineDepot 
We have enough canadian guys with the lower prices. Did you see delivery fee from Marinedepot? 

I am using 90 GPD and it is more than enough for the 120G tank and 60G sump and 1G per day at least evapurition.

The more GPD just gives you faster way to the full basket

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva

i will look around locally..never thought of customs dutied


----------



## conix67

You can also check out BRS (bulkreefsupply). They give you total cost in CAD up front (including shipping and duties, taxes) so you can compare the exact cost. If you can find comparable price locally, go for it!


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> You can also check out BRS (bulkreefsupply). They give you total cost in CAD up front (including shipping and duties, taxes) so you can compare the exact cost. If you can find comparable price locally, go for it!


you want to say - http://www.reefwater.net/ this is "our" BRS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bioload

Locally....


----------



## fury165

bioload said:


> Locally....


+1 can't beat his prices


----------



## phi delt reefer

fury165 said:


> +1 can't beat his prices


i got one of these - great little unit. Fast shipping awesome price.

spectrapure is the best. RO systems are all the same - its the quality of filters in the unit that make the difference.


----------



## trailerboy

*ro di System*

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/aquarium-r-oi-systems/aquarium-ii-r-oi-system-combo

Anyone have any comments re this system...


----------



## bioload

trailerboy said:


> http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/aquarium-r-oi-systems/aquarium-ii-r-oi-system-combo
> 
> Anyone have any comments re this system...


I've been using for 5 years with no issues


----------



## trailerboy

*Thanks*



bioload said:


> I've been using for 5 years with no issues


What system do you have.
How have the TDS readings been.
I am looking at the home unit,should i add extra di canisters

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/home-reverse-osmosis-systems/maximus-ii-system


----------



## bioload

trailerboy said:


> What system do you have.
> How have the TDS readings been.
> I am looking at the home unit,should i add extra di canisters
> 
> http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store/home-reverse-osmosis-systems/maximus-ii-system


I got one of their units off of ebay....sometimes they are a bit cheaper. 5 stage with dual DI canisters after the RO.....haven't checked in a while but in the summer I was reading 0 TDS (after the DI) using one of the digital meters from Home Depot.

Yes to the DI's


----------



## bioload

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/REVERSE-OSMO...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a6b17596a


----------



## trailerboy

*Thanks*



bioload said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/REVERSE-OSMO...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a6b17596a


I bit the bullet and bought a Maximus 11 system and added 2 more DI canisters and extra valves etc i needed.Ordered direct and they matched the Ebay price which was $50 less than on there site.Ordered on a Mon they shipped on Tue from BC and i received it on Mon at 7am in Niagara Falls.Set it up as per there Instructions and after tapping before the Polishing Filter and only 1 DI filter in line got 0ppm TDS.My city water tests 125 to 140 TDS.No more lugging them 5 gal jugs at $3.50 each which by the way was 3ppm TDS.


----------



## Tim

So what do you do with the RO/DI unit when you don't need to use it? I was looking into one but I am not sure how efficient a purchase it would be when I only need 6-8 gallons of water a week


----------



## altcharacter

With your tank you would need more like 10 gallons for water changes and another 10 gallons for water top offs. Since you're running a 65 gallon and a 20 gallon sump, if you did 10% WC a week you're looking at 9 gallon WC's weekly. 

Also just a side note, I always thought Sig (greg) was crazy for keeping 10 gallons of SW premixed sitting around in case of an emergency but it happened to me where I had to dump some water and lucky I had an extra 5g already mixed or else I would have had to wait.

But in an apartment I don't know how that would work.


----------



## Tim

I usually change 8 gallons a week. I have 10 gallons always mixed in a couple of 5 gallon pails. They were just hidden in my storage room  Surprisingly I don't seem to go through much water with top offs but that will probably change in the summer when I have the AC blasting

We will also be setting up 2 or 3 tanks in my dining room on a dual stand. The top one will be for my QT so when it is not being used it will be backup salt water, the bottom for brine shrimp. 

Still though, not sure an RO/DI would be efficient for my needs.


----------



## altcharacter

It'll definitely change when you put in your T5's =P


----------



## Tim

yeah definitely have to see what happens when they start going.


----------



## trailerboy

Tim... my unit is Duel it serves me fresh water in Kitchen about 10ppm from 130+/-ppm and 0ppm water for my SW Tank.Our tap water in Niagara Falls is awful.Have been using a Brita filter for 10 years for drinking water.I don't pay for utilities as I am in an APT with all utilities included.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REVERSE-OSM...itchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a6b17596a#shId


----------



## Nighttrooper

how much reject/waste water do u get per gallon of clean water from the aquasafe 6 stage ro/di filter?
i've been reading about those system and people been saying the ratio is 1:1
i got one in the basement and im having problem with the TDS reading


----------



## trailerboy

Nighttrooper said:


> how much reject/waste water do u get per gallon of clean water from the aquasafe 6 stage ro/di filter?
> i've been reading about those system and people been saying the ratio is 1:1
> i got one in the basement and im having problem with the TDS reading


From their site...You have to follow there set up real close to obtain this...My Tap water is 130+/- TDS Aquasafe out Drinking 10+/-TDS and O ppm TDS for Salt Water Tank I run mine at 3 in 1 out.

Aquasafe's Waste water to Purified water ratio's of (1:1) is the best for R.O. Systems in its class. This allows for faster purified water production and for those of you that pay for water, you will not be wasting any water that you don't have to. Over time, Aquasafe system's can save you hundreds of dollars if you have a water bill as the discharge water is at an a minimum with our R.O. Systems.

Every R.O. System will produce waste water. Where other R.O. systems have a waste water to purified water ratio of 7:1 (7 parts waste to 1 part purified water) Aquasafe's ratio's can be set to a 1:1 ratio (where 1 part is waste water and 1 part is purified water). To put this another way, with an Aquasafe System you can easily produce 1 gallon of purified water to every one gallon of waste water.

With Aquasafe's "E-Z Flush Variable Flow Restrictor" you have complete control over the waste water to purified water ratio's of your system. We recommend to all clients to not exceed a (1:1) ratio, 1 gallon of Purified water to every one gallon of Waste water as it is important for the Reverse Osmosis Membrane to have the ability to flush the contaminants, toxins and pollutants it is removing to the waste water line which in turn ensures the full life span of the Reverse Osmosis Membrane.


----------



## fiftyfive

i'm currently running the Vertex Puratex 100gpd + booster pump + tds meter. Getting 0 tds with close to a 1:1 ratio, easy to setup (lots of adapters), only downside is crappy instructions but all in all a great unit.


----------



## rickcasa

trailerboy said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a Maximus 11 system and added 2 more DI canisters and extra valves etc i needed.Ordered direct and they matched the Ebay price which was $50 less than on there site.Ordered on a Mon they shipped on Tue from BC and i received it on Mon at 7am in Niagara Falls.Set it up as per there Instructions and after tapping before the Polishing Filter and only 1 DI filter in line got 0ppm TDS.My city water tests 125 to 140 TDS.No more lugging them 5 gal jugs at $3.50 each which by the way was 3ppm TDS.


I just installed mine 2 weeks ago and loving it. I bought the Maximus II from their site and then found their cheaper ebay listing the day it got delivered. I called them about the discrepancy in their pricing and sure enough they offered to refund me the difference without hesitation. I used their offer to upgrade to the combo package (6 sets of filter changes + the 2 meters and even got the fittings I needed to hook it up to the fridge). I've modded it a bit to feed the RO water to the drinking pressure tank and the DI to the holding container. Great experience with AquaSafe.


----------

